# Little Cozette after her bath



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

She looks a little miffed because she hates the camera. Just prior she was bathing in the sink with not a care in the world, lol. The look on her face just makes me crack up


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Omg, that is too cute!! Looks like that was a good bath!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She looks like she's saying --just wait until you look your worst -- then I'll get even!!

It's a great picture. *


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*aww she is so adorable  wet or dry!*


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Hahaha...she doesn't look too impressed with the camera!! :laughing:


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

That made me laugh hard .


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

Budgiekeet said:


> That made me laugh hard .


It has the same effect on me LOL


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lol she looks mad lol


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

I have to agree - she looks FURIOUS :laughing:

Very cute!


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

What a great picture!


----------



## Trippi (Oct 12, 2012)

That's just too cute.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh my this is so funny, your Cozette seemed as stiff as board, clearly she wasn't ready for picture time! :laughing:


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

"There had better be a lot of millet in this for me...."


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks like she's thinking "Well if you expect me to pose you've got another thing coming. I'm going to stand like a stick insect just to spite you."

Thanks for the laugh! That's something else


----------



## NanaLucy129 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Too cute, but she looks like, " A little privacy would be nice right now!"*


----------

